
What’s the Best Tech Stack for Mobile App Development? - DariaX
https://rubygarage.org/blog/technology-stack-for-mobile-development
======
sjmulder
If you're the author of this site, please consider toning down the number of
sticky elements on the page. This is not a good experience:
[https://sjmulder.nl/i/rubygarage.png](https://sjmulder.nl/i/rubygarage.png)

